# Home Remedies



## SamanthaNY

Got any? Know of any? 

I thought it would be fun and useful to detail some home remedies here - and they don't have to be health-related. For each post that follows, I'll add a note to this original post so it can serve as an index. With any luck, we'll have quite a collection that can be easily searched through without reading page after page. Neat, huh? If it takes off well, I'll sticky it. 

_As always, information given here is not verified or necessarily tested by Dimensions Magazine, it's owner or readers. Users assume their own risk in following any advice. Entries here are NOT to be considered a substitute for professional medical care._
*HEALTH:*
Bladder Infections
Chilblains
Colds, viral infections (item 2)
Diaper rash (item 2)
Ear Ache
Ear Ache (item 1)
Fungal Infections
Heartburn
Head Lice
Immune system, promoting health of (item 2)
Impromptu heating pad! (item 5)
Migraine (item 6)
Mosquito bites
Nail fungus
Nail fungus
Overfull stomach (items 3,4)
Poison Ivy
Skin cancer cure? (see also here) 
Sunburn
Sunburn (item 7)
Sunburn
Sunburn (item 1)
Upper respiratory congestion
Viral infections, colds (item 2)
Wound care/antibacterial
Yeast Infection
Yeast Infection

*FAT BODY TIPS AND TRICKS

*Comfort tricks of the fat boy/girl trade
*
HOME:*
Removing blood stains from fabric
Removing blood stains from fabric
Removing ink stains from fabric
Copper cleaner
Impromptu heating pad! (item 5)
Natural Disinfectant
Chemical-Free Floor Cleaner
Unclogging a showerhead

*BEAUTY:*
Making eyeliner last longer 
Neck/underarm discoloration


----------



## SamanthaNY

I've always suffered from ear infections (hello? I'm not 5 anymore!), and usually a course of antibiotics clears it up. However, the last time the doctor discovered that my ear pain was not an infection, but the result of blisters forming on my eardrums - the result of clenching my teeth at night, and stressing the jaw (a condition known as TMJ), putting pressure on my eardrum. 

There are all sorts of ear drops and other things you can take to fix this or other types of ear aches, but I've found the best thing is to rest my ear on a heating pad. For a really bad case, I'll sleep on the heating pad all night at a medium heat setting. In a day or two, the ear is back to normal.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

Mustard or some white vinegar works great on a burn..Instead of ice or butter just put the mustard or vinegar on the burn..It will burn as it pulls the heat out of the burn but in my experience it kept the skin from blistering..


----------



## imfree

Dr TJ told me to use mentholatum for foot fungus. It worked for me. I found that it also keeps my ears clear of mold and fungus caused by my diabetes.


----------



## BeaBea

Chilblains - I've tried everything but a little bit of Tiger Balm rubbed in takes the pain away and seems to heal them up. It does smell very -medicinal- though..

Tracey xx


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Hydrogen peroxide...the weak 3% version, will remove blood from clothes and furniture...you know, when you "leak" during that time and leave spots? Pour some peroxide directly on the spill, leave it for a minute as it fizzies up and then you whipe it with a damn cloth...works wonders!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

My son got horrible earache like kids get, one saturday night and we couldn't get to the doctor til Monday. Nothing was helping, so I looked on the net and saw a cure I was very dubious about. However, the pain my son was in, I decided I had nothing to lose. It said to put some mouthwash onto a cottonwool pad and gently squeeze the wash into the ear. I did this and it was like a miracle. He went from a pained constant whine, to his cheeky self in about five minutes. When I took him to the doctor on the Monday, he said it worked because it's antibacterial and would have killed bacteria in the ear. I wouldn't recommend this for everyday, but for an emergency it worked brilliantly. 

If you have a baby with nappy rash and sensitive skin, whisk up an egg white and spread it onto the babys bottom. It forms a natural barrier and helps heal the skin.

If you have overindulged at dinner, shave some ginger root into hot water, then drink. It tastes good and really settles an upset stomach. It's also good for morning sickness or queasiness due to other illness. If you only have dried ground ginger, it works too. Just stir half a tsp into a cup of hot water. 

If you know you are going to be eating a lot (eg.. Christmas or Thanksgiving), have some pineapple to hand. Eat a chunk of pineapple immediately after your main "binge" lol, and it will help your food digest much more easily. Pineapple contains an enzyme that acts like stomach acid on food, great stuff. This does not apparently work with pineapple juice, you need the flesh. 

If you need a heat pad and don't have one, fill a clean sock about two thirds with uncooked rice, then tie the end in a knot. Heat in the microwave 'til the desired temperature is reached. This will hold its heat for quite a while and is good on a sore ear or jaw, and it moulds into shape nicely. 

If you suffer from real migraines and you don't get proper relief from your medication, try this cure I heard on radio, and told a friend about. When you feel the first sign of your migraine coming on, make the strongest cup of black coffee you can. Four tsps of instant coffee in half a cup of hot water is about right. Drink this down quickly (hold your nose lol). This should stop your migraine forming. My best friend had bad migraine for many years and has never had another since starting this "treatment". 

If you get sunburned (tsk tsk), spread natural yogurt on the affected areas to cool it down. Alternatively you can place slices of tomato on it. I learned both those from Greek people, when I visited Corfu. It's what they always use.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Erk - fantastic list! I hope it's okay if I numbered your entries - that way it's easier for people to find what they're looking for from the index. 

Thanks for your ideas! These all sound great


----------



## MisticalMisty

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Mustard or some white vinegar works great on a burn..Instead of ice or butter just put the mustard or vinegar on the burn..It will burn as it pulls the heat out of the burn but in my experience it kept the skin from blistering..



She's right. She made me put mustard on my hand after pouring a whole pot of boiling water and pasta on it. It burned like a MOFO for hours..but by morning, the burning had stopped and miraculously, no blister. It wasn't even really sore to the touch the next day.

But let me tell you..it's the worst pain of YOUR LIFE! But worth it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Noxzema!! If you get a really bad sunburn on your face and shoulders, rub noxzema into your skin. Do not rinse off. Reapply every 3-4 hours for a day....you be in less pain, you skin will release heat, and you will be less likely to peel...and it feels like heaven.

I miss Noxzema, I have yet to find it here in the UK.

Another good use for Noxzema: you know how under your arms and around your neck can appear brownish at times (well, at least with my insulin resistance the skin would discolour) Applying a large amount of Noxzema to those areas in the shower before I washed with soap, makes them fade and makes you skin feel all smooth.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

If your shower head is clogged from hard water, you can unclog it by removing the shower head and running vinegar through it until it runs through every hole. (Then obviously put your shower head back on, lol) Works like a charm.


----------



## Suze

i guess this post don't belong her, but what the.... 

if you have problems with eyeliners not staying in place and go away during the day, hold a lighter and warm it up for 2-3 sec. it works wonders.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SamanthaNY said:


> Erk - fantastic list! I hope it's okay if I numbered your entries - that way it's easier for people to find what they're looking for from the index.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas! These all sound great



Thanks Sam! Yes, great idea to number the tips, makes them stand out better too!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

You can use white vinegar as a disinfectant if you do not have any alcohol or peroxide..It is also good for cleaning baby things that you do not want to put any chemicals on such as a pacifier or bottle nipple..

If you get poison ivy easily there is a product called "Tecnu" that you can use..You wipe it on your affected skin for 2 minutes then rinse off with cool water..It washes the ivy's oil off your skin..


----------



## QuasimodoQT

I have two:

*1- sunburn.* I'm very pale, and burn easily- even with sunscreen there have been times I've been trapped outside, and no amount of sunscreen saves me from a burn. There's this stuff called Hoofmaker. A huge bottle is really cheap. Don't laugh, so many people are using this that the label reads, now approved for human use. It's a great moisturizer for the body, smells a bit like Noxema. Use only the Original Formula.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QSCUFO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

For sunburn, I apply it immediately and thickly, and reapply whenever it's absorbed, or whenever I think about it, whichever comes first. This stuff almost always fades the sunburn to nil by morning, and I almost never peel, when I continue to use (more lightly) for a few days.

*2- viral infections, colds.* My mom has lymphoma, so she has tried a bunch of alternative medicine since her immune system is challenged. She found a product that keeps her healthy, even when the 3 or 4 other residents of her house (all usually healthy) fall ill. She just toddles around with her challenged immune sytem, helping them. I tried it at her insistence, and it's saved me over 10 times already. I start feeling sick, coughing, etc., and I start swigging this stuff- gone by morning. I've given it as a gift to a lot of friends. 

It's called Sambucol, and I'm recommending the Immune System Formula, rather than the Original Formula. It's at a lot of health food stores, but this link to an Amazon merchent has had it on MEGA-sale for almost 2 years, so it looks like it may really be their regular price, which is 65% cheaper than anywhere else. For some reason the smaller bottles are a much better deal than the economy sizes. It really is amazing stuff, and I've never had much luck with Airborne, etc. The main active ingredient is black elderberry extract, and you can Google info on studies about how effective they are finding it against viruses. It even tastes, not *great*, but kinda sweet/tart, not bad.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068R2TI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Feel free to ask me anything else about them. No, I don't work for them or anything! I should ask the company for commissions though, I've referred these a lot!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Head lice- use coconut shampoo and conditioner (Suave coconut brand is very cheap) - rinse in 1 cup vinegarne gallon water solution

Something in coconut is a natural enemy of lice and kills them quickly- wash hair in the shampoo and then rinse with the vinegar solution
The vinegar's ph effects the stickiness of the eggs/nits- cover the hair in the coconut conditioner and use a nit comb to comb out- rinse in vinegar water again - then rinse vinegar out with water.

Anything such as pillows, stuffed toys, bedding, etc that can't be washed in hot water and baked in a dryer for 20 minutes or more should instead be sealed up in plastic bags sealed up airtight for at least two weeks. The lice and any subsequent hatchings all smother in that time frame. 


I hope I just saved someone hundreds of dollars and months of angst with this post


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BubbleButtBabe said:


> You can use white vinegar as a disinfectant if you do not have any alcohol or peroxide..It is also good for cleaning baby things that you do not want to put any chemicals on such as a pacifier or bottle nipple..
> 
> If you get poison ivy easily there is a product called "Tecnu" that you can use..You wipe it on your affected skin for 2 minutes then rinse off with cool water..It washes the ivy's oil off your skin..




Vinegar splashed into hot water cleans floors too- with no chemicals


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Head lice- use coconut shampoo and conditioner (Suave coconut brand is very cheap) - rinse in 1 cup vinegarne gallon water solution
> 
> Something in coconut is a natural enemy of lice and kills them quickly- wash hair in the shampoo and then rinse with the vinegar solution
> The vinegar's ph effects the stickiness of the eggs/nits- cover the hair in the coconut conditioner and use a nit comb to comb out- rinse in vinegar water again - then rinse vinegar out with water.
> 
> Anything such as pillows, stuffed toys, bedding, etc that can't be washed in hot water and baked in a dryer for 20 minutes or more should instead be sealed up in plastic bags sealed up airtight for at least two weeks. The lice and any subsequent hatchings all smother in that time frame.
> 
> 
> I hope I just saved someone hundreds of dollars and months of angst with this post



WOW I so wish I had known about this when my son was younger! In the UK, head lice is epidemic amongst school kids, mostly primary age (5- 12 yrs). When I was a child, there used to be a "nit nurse" that would go round the schools and check all the kids heads, skin etc for things like head lice, scabies, etc. If a child was found to be infected they were immediately sent home with a green card and not allowed back til they had been completely fumigated! Because of this policy, head lice levels were kept really low. However, nowadays, it's seen as "child abuse" for a nit nurse to go through childs heads... so we have horrific levels and we were always on the lookout on our kids heads. Every week I would check my son's head, and luckily he only caught them once, because his hair was about an inch long all over. I caught them early and they were gone in one treatment. I have friends with daughters with long thick hair who have had lice now several times. Too much treatment with over the counter preparations can damage the nerve endings on the scalp, too. Some people use tea tree preparations and the old combing the hair with conditioner and a nit comb until the eggs are all gone, treatment. Some people here are even treating their kids heads when they arent infected, only resulting in the lice becoming immune. 

ps for toys, if you have room, 48 hrs in a freezer does the trick too. Lice can only live for a day or two at room temperature though, so most here don't bother with that stuff, and it seems ok. 

Anyway, sorry for the ramble there, and thanks for that remedy!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Vinegar splashed into hot water cleans floors too- with no chemicals



Vinegar splashed onto hot fried chips is great too lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> WOW I so wish I had known about this when my son was younger! In the UK, head lice is epidemic amongst school kids, mostly primary age (5- 12 yrs). When I was a child, there used to be a "nit nurse" that would go round the schools and check all the kids heads, skin etc for things like head lice, scabies, etc. If a child was found to be infected they were immediately sent home with a green card and not allowed back til they had been completely fumigated! Because of this policy, head lice levels were kept really low. However, nowadays, it's seen as "child abuse" for a nit nurse to go through childs heads... so we have horrific levels and we were always on the lookout on our kids heads. Every week I would check my son's head, and luckily he only caught them once, because his hair was about an inch long all over. I caught them early and they were gone in one treatment. I have friends with daughters with long thick hair who have had lice now several times. Too much treatment with over the counter preparations can damage the nerve endings on the scalp, too. Some people use tea tree preparations and the old combing the hair with conditioner and a nit comb until the eggs are all gone, treatment. Some people here are even treating their kids heads when they arent infected, only resulting in the lice becoming immune.
> 
> ps for toys, if you have room, 48 hrs in a freezer does the trick too. Lice can only live for a day or two at room temperature though, so most here don't bother with that stuff, and it seems ok.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble there, and thanks for that remedy!



No ramble at all 

Seems to me that not realizing your children have lice and getting rid of it quickly is more "abusive" than someone checking their heads frequently. The school nurses here can do it for the kids in school. However, I have three girls- one caught it from the neighbors child and EVERYONE in the neighborhood seemed to be getting it. When I discovered it in the one's head, I then checked everyone and we all had it (yes, that bad and disgusting and how I WISH we had that nit nurse here  ). It was shocking because the little ones don't go to school yet (they caught it a neighbor's home- not in school) and the oldest one knows not to wear other's hats, use their combs,etc.
I had to do REPEATED treatments- they kept coming back. After spending over $250 on the store treatments, I went online and discovered the coconut shampoo trick posted by a woman that raises foster kids and frequently gets children with lice. The vinegar solution for the nits was posted elsewhere but it made absolute sense to me as soon as I read it because I know about the ph balance of vinegar and how it is useful for so many things. 

The coconut shampoo/conditioner and vinegar all cost me less than $3- and worked the first time. There have been no more re-occurences in two years either.


----------



## HottiMegan

Since i havent seen it yet, Hairspray gets ink out of clothing. My mom used to make beautiful quilted dresses and one load of laundry got a pen in it and it spattered the clothes with ink and hairspray got them all out.

also a quilting tip, spit can get blood out of your clothing. Sometimes you prick yourself and bleed on it and your spit will neutralize the blood.


----------



## lemmink

Here's one for skin cancer (prolly not melanoma though, btw):







These grow in your garden. Put the white yicky stuff inside their stems on any skin cancers you have, and they'll burn out in 24 hours. (Yeah, it can be painy, but it does stop being painy )

Recently big companies have discovered that this works and have created their own formulas for curing cancer that work in within "two days" by "isolating the right proteins" and blah, blah, blah. This is bullshit: they're just trying to make money. If you put on the actual stuff, it'll be fixed overnight. 

It's also reputed to be a new potential cure for leukemia too, and help a bunch of other ones... but yeah, word isn't out on those ones yet


----------



## ExpandingHorizons

lemmink said:


> Here's one for skin cancer (prolly not melanoma though, btw):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These grow in your garden. Put the white yicky stuff inside their stems on any skin cancers you have, and they'll burn out in 24 hours. (Yeah, it can be painy, but it does stop being painy )
> 
> Recently big companies have discovered that this works and have created their own formulas for curing cancer that work in within "two days" by "isolating the right proteins" and blah, blah, blah. This is bullshit: they're just trying to make money. If you put on the actual stuff, it'll be fixed overnight.
> 
> It's also reputed to be a new potential cure for leukemia too, and help a bunch of other ones... but yeah, word isn't out on those ones yet



Very interesting, I didn't know about that. That's something new.


----------



## SamanthaNY

lemmink said:


> Here's one for skin cancer (prolly not melanoma though, btw):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These grow in your garden. Put the white yicky stuff inside their stems on any skin cancers you have, and they'll burn out in 24 hours. (Yeah, it can be painy, but it does stop being painy )
> 
> Recently big companies have discovered that this works and have created their own formulas for curing cancer that work in within "two days" by "isolating the right proteins" and blah, blah, blah. This is bullshit: they're just trying to make money. If you put on the actual stuff, it'll be fixed overnight.
> 
> It's also reputed to be a new potential cure for leukemia too, and help a bunch of other ones... but yeah, word isn't out on those ones yet



I'm skeptical, to say the least. What is this plant? How does one find it? Where will it grow? Do you have any backup information for the claims of 'curing' skin cancer?


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No ramble at all
> 
> Seems to me that not realizing your children have lice and getting rid of it quickly is more "abusive" than someone checking their heads frequently. The school nurses here can do it for the kids in school. However, I have three girls- one caught it from the neighbors child and EVERYONE in the neighborhood seemed to be getting it. When I discovered it in the one's head, I then checked everyone and we all had it (yes, that bad and disgusting and how I WISH we had that nit nurse here  ). It was shocking because the little ones don't go to school yet (they caught it a neighbor's home- not in school) and the oldest one knows not to wear other's hats, use their combs,etc.
> I had to do REPEATED treatments- they kept coming back. After spending over $250 on the store treatments, I went online and discovered the coconut shampoo trick posted by a woman that raises foster kids and frequently gets children with lice. The vinegar solution for the nits was posted elsewhere but it made absolute sense to me as soon as I read it because I know about the ph balance of vinegar and how it is useful for so many things.
> 
> The coconut shampoo/conditioner and vinegar all cost me less than $3- and worked the first time. There have been no more re-occurences in two years either.



At my son's school the parents started sending kids (mainly daughters with long hair) in wearing baseball caps and ponytails in their hair, or tied on bandanas covering most of the head. The school tried to make the kids take their baseball caps off indoors until some angry parents "spoke" to the headmistress about the constant nightmare of head lice. She had refused to allow a nit nurse to come for a few days and check every child's head, even with letters of authority from the parents, so she didnt have a leg to stand on really. The caps and bandanas stayed. We were told the way the lice are most often spread is by direct head to head or hair to hair contact. The lice stay mostly on the hair right next to the scalp where it's warm, so its when kids are working together in class or playing together, heads tight together, that the lice cross over. Girls particularly seem to work and play that way! So it's no wonder your girls caught them if they were playing with another child who was infected. Then no doubt passed them to you during hugs or story time! 

I've emailed two friends about your coconut/vinegear remedy, they have young kids and are still having to deal with this.


----------



## lemmink

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm skeptical, to say the least. What is this plant? How does one find it? Where will it grow? Do you have any backup information for the claims of 'curing' skin cancer?



The plant is, um, petty spurge. It's a weed. You can find it in your garden, it really is pretty much everywhere (well, I know it's in Australia and the UK, so I guess I assume the rest, too...). I included the picture so you can kinda see what it looks like if you're out in the garden hunting for some. 

If you're looking for info on the cancery stuff, just google "petty spurge" and "cancer". It's also occasionally called 'cancer weed'. Or you can look at some of the new cancer products that use petty spurge as their active ingredient (it should be listed on the back). My boyfriend's dad kills his skin cancers with it, and I've seen that work myself. (He now passes out plants to relatives and friends who don't know what it looks like so they can kill off theirs.)

Here's a few pages that refer to its properties or have info, it's kind of a range of places, lol. They've done I think one test on it, made a cream, and now they have leukemia trials planned for this year I think. Most of these are reporting on the same story though, just a range of takes on it  : 
http://talk.livedaily.com/archive/index.php/t-527358.html
http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...trial-a-success/2006/05/01/1146335660056.html
http://bsalert.com/artsearch.php?fn=2&as=1178&dt=1
http://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/content/view/492/32/
http://www.herbsphere.com/weedforluk.htm
http://www.ann.com.au/herbs/Monographs/euphp.htm
http://www2.bham.ac.uk/news_and_eve...000100080001&showDate=2005/6/1&page=2&id=2003


----------



## SamanthaNY

Very interesting information, indeed lemmink. I'm looking for references from JAMA, the FDA or some other notable organizations, but haven't found it yet, so perhaps it just hasn't reached those levels. But I am intrigued by what I'm finding - exciting stuff!


----------



## Miss Vickie

missaf said:


> As always with home remedies, your mileage may vary, so please also consult a health professional along with home remedy treatments



Absolutely. Even non-home remedies or medical advice can be fraught with dangers for you, and this is even true of advice given by well meaning health care professionals like myself. Check with someone who knows YOUR health history because while many things are benign for most people, there are some things that are absolutely the wrong idea for someone with various medical conditions. Plus, a HCP will know what things to ask in terms of your symptoms, and that can help them make a good diagnosis and suggest treatments that are appropriate for you.

But speaking of home remedies, here's a little ditty that I have taken, and given, over the years. I got the "recipe" from a naturopath in Seattle and it's great for upper respiratory nasties.

You'll need:

The juice of one lemon
Fresh garlic, pressed
Fresh ginger, grated finely
Lots of honey

Basically, juice the lemon, add as much garlic and ginger as you can stand, and as much honey as you need to make it palatable. Then, well, bottom's up! The stuff is NASTY but very effective, especially if you can drink it warm or hot. The lemon has a lot of Vitamin C and thins your mucus, the garlic has antimicrobial properties, and ginger is fabulous for stimulating your immune system and thinning your secretions. The honey? Soothing on the throat and makes the whole thing slightly less vile.

In my family, even the threat of it seems to make colds magically disappear, and I can tell how sick Burtimus is by whether he is willing to drink this.


----------



## lemmink

SamanthaNY said:


> Very interesting information, indeed lemmink. I'm looking for references from JAMA, the FDA or some other notable organizations, but haven't found it yet, so perhaps it just hasn't reached those levels. But I am intrigued by what I'm finding - exciting stuff!



Yeah, it's really only very recent, although people have been using this stuff for... well, years.  The creams that have it in are available now though, I'm pretty sure. It's weird stuff, it just reacts with cancer cells and burns them, nothing else.


----------



## SamanthaNY

You people all rock socks. I think this thread is fantastic.

Hopefully it continues to grow!


----------



## lemmink

Haha! That would be the smart way to do it, lol. I uh, just put yoghurt up there.

Yoghurt won't make you any friends around the office, and it'll turn any sexual partners off sex for like, forever... but yeah. Yoghurt will clear out a yeast infection in like, two days, max, and then keep putting it on for a full week 2x a day and after peeing and it will be gone. 

Acidopolous tablets seem a lot more practical. LOL And less freaking yick.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I've done the acidophilus trick before and it's worked great. I also take lots of acidophilus, by mouth, when taking antibiotics. It seems to minimize the problem, since yeast starts in the gut.

And yeah, yogurt? Veddy veddy messy. But depending on what kind you use, you can smell like a fruit salad!


----------



## SocialbFly

soaking your toenails, fingernails in original listerine gets rid of fingernail fungus (yuck, and it works) 

you can clean the bottom of your copper pans with catsup and it cleans them all up pretty....makes ya wonder what we eat doesnt it?


----------



## PolarKat

Honey on cuts, scrapes, burnes.. 
wash the wound, dry it well, and put honey on it, and cover it with gause/bandaid etc.. repeat at least 2 times daily, and the healing time will be reduced, and it's a good antibacterial agent. 
Honey is devoid of water, and pulls the humidity out of anything it comes in contact with this includes dehydrating and killing bacteria.. like hydrogen peroxide.. same reason why properly sealed honey has an infinte shelf life, no bacteria alive to ferment it..


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

If you find yourself with a bad case of heartburn but no antacids,try taking a teaspoon of regular white sugar with just a sip of water..You want just enough water to melt the sugar but not a whole big gulp..Wait at least 30 minutes after taking the sugar before you eat or drink..Something in sugar cuts the stomach acid pretty fast and calms the heartburn..


----------



## SamanthaNY

*bump* 

cuz I lub dis one


----------



## Esme

For mosquito bites, I've found that putting a little bit of clear nail polish over the bite bump, helps keep it from itching. Don't know why it works, but for me, it really does.


----------



## Tina

Nail polish, Esme? That's like the girly version of Windex (the father in My Big Fat Greek Wedding).


----------



## Esme

Tina said:


> Nail polish, Esme? That's like the girly version of Windex (the father in My Big Fat Greek Wedding).



LOL 

You know what though? It works, at least for me. It's like it seals off the itchy. I've done it for years. It's also great for stopping runs in pantyhose.


----------



## Tina

The pantyhose thing I knew about. It is also supposed to stop certain 'bargain' rings from turning one's fingers green, but yours is a new one on me, Esme.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Speaking of pantyhose, to make them last longer and run-free, put a new pair in the freezer overnight before wearing them. You only have to do it the one time and that's it. The freezer seems to strengthen the fibers thus making them last longer. Before this trick, a pair of pantyhose was lucky if it lived past 2 wearings with me. Now, a pair can last months.


----------



## SocialbFly

I do the clear nail polish on bites too, it works like a charm. Also those clothes that run, put some clear nail polish on a hole and it will stop it from running, but do it on the inside of the fabric, i would rather have a small hole than a small hole and a run, lol..


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

To lessen the pain of wasp stings mix enough adolph's meat tenderizer with water to make a paste..Apply it to the sting and wait until it stops throbbing before rinsing off..It will pull the stinger and poison out of the sting..

This really works..I got hit by a yellow jacket one day in the face..Took it on the chin as a matter of fact..Use the adolph's and it stopped the sting and my chin did not swell..


----------



## Jane

BubbleButtBabe said:


> To lessen the pain of wasp stings mix enough adolph's meat tenderizer with water to make a paste..Apply it to the sting and wait until it stops throbbing before rinsing off..It will pull the stinger and poison out of the sting..
> 
> This really works..I got hit by a yellow jacket one day in the face..Took it on the chin as a matter of fact..Use the adolph's and it stopped the sting and my chin did not swell..



I use bleach and it works like a charm.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jane said:


> I use bleach and it works like a charm.



Baking soda or tobacco...or simple black mud work, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tina said:


> The pantyhose thing I knew about. It is also supposed to stop certain 'bargain' rings from turning one's fingers green, but yours is a new one on me, Esme.



I use clear nail polish to stop runs in my panty hose from getting any bigger


----------



## SilkyAngela

We have been using Tea Tree Oil in my home for the last couple of years for minor skin irritation and blemishes. Apply with a q-tip to affected area. Works well on bumpies after they have popped. We actually used it on the areas my daughter had MRSA skin infections and the heal time was cut by more than half and it reduced the scars left behind. Great stuff you can get at most drug stores that carry herbs and supliments.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes

missaf said:


> Things I Just learned the hard way:
> 
> Maintain high acidity in your liquid diet to prevent bladder infections. Acidity from cranberry juice or baking soda (1tsp in 8oz of water) will kill those bad germs and help drive them out. Don't do both at the same time, though, one or the other.
> 
> Add lemon to the 8oz. of water you drink ever hour while infected.
> 
> Use active culture acidophilous tablets like candy while on 2 different antibiotics.



*I find that Alka Seltzer works great......at first signs of infection.*


----------



## Dorinda

I'm forty-six and still have problems with ear infections...have been told it's due to a dairy allergy. True enough, I feel the difference.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I just heard these two today and the woman that told me swears that they both work..

First one is to put a bar of Ivory soap under your bottom sheet to help with leg cramps..Also you can shave Ivory soap,put the shavings in a sock and put it on muscle aches and pains..The lady swore that this worked wonders..

Second use Vick's vapor to rub on the soles of your feet when you have a bad cough,it clear the cough in no time..


----------



## kanskfish

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Hydrogen peroxide...the weak 3% version, will remove blood from clothes and furniture...you know, when you "leak" during that time and leave spots? Pour some peroxide directly on the spill, leave it for a minute as it fizzies up and then you whipe it with a damn cloth...works wonders!!!



Cold water does the same thing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

These seem health related...


No More Mosquitoes
Place a dryer sheet in your pocket.
It will keep the mosquitoes away.

Use a wet cotton ball or Q-tip to pick up the small shards of glass you can't see easily.

Goodbye Fruit Flies
To get rid of pesky fruit flies, take a small glass, fill it 1/2' with Apple Cider Vinegar
and 2 drops of dish washing liquid; mix well. You will find those flies drawn to the
cup and gone forever!

Put small piles of cornmeal where you see ants. They eat it, take it 'home,' can't
digest it so it kills them. It may take a week or so, especially if it rains, but it works
and you don't have the worry about pets or small children being harmed!


Peppers with 3 bumps on the bottom are sweeter and better for eating.
Peppers with 4 bumps on the bottom are firmer and better for cooking

Add a teaspoon of water when frying ground beef.
It will help pull the grease away from the meat while cooking


----------



## KendraLee

missaf said:


> Things I Just learned the hard way:
> 
> Maintain high acidity in your liquid diet to prevent bladder infections. Acidity from cranberry juice or baking soda (1tsp in 8oz of water) will kill those bad germs and help drive them out. Don't do both at the same time, though, one or the other.
> 
> Add lemon to the 8oz. of water you drink ever hour while infected.
> 
> Use active culture acidophilous tablets like candy while on 2 different antibiotics.



a glass of warm water with a couple tsps apple cidar vinegar and and a tsp of honey helps with the acidity too. This drink also helps with inflammation due to arthritis. My Grandmother swore by it and from my own experience it does work. It apparently also helps burn fat but its not like its going to make you drop major weight. 

Olive oil mixed with ground coffee is a great exfoliant for your face and body. Of course you'll need to wash it off with a soap afterwards

whipped egg whites that you apply to your face and let dry about 15-20 minutes help to tighten up the skin on your face and your pores. can be drying though so moisturize.

cucumbers on the eyes really do help with puffiness and its a natural astringent.

and the cheapest way I've found to whiten my teeth is to just rinse with a little peroxide. Just dont swallow


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Put small piles of cornmeal where you see ants. They eat it, take it 'home,' can't
> digest it so it kills them. It may take a week or so, especially if it rains, but it works
> and you don't have the worry about pets or small children being harmed!




Or, if you cannot contemplate genocide with equanimity, soak a cotton ball in peppermint oil and put it where the ants congregate. It smells nice to humans but apparently not to ants: they will leave immediately.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Add a teaspoon of water when frying ground beef.
> It will help pull the grease away from the meat while cooking



I do that, also do it when I'm frying breakfast sausage.


----------



## moore2me

1. If you get an ear ache or an ear infection a cure you can do at home is to get some polysporin antibiotic ointment from Walmart + get the kind with a pain relieving ingredient too. (You can get the generic and save money.) Put a little on a Q-tip and insert the ointment into your ear canal. The antibiotics will most likely stop the infection and the pain relieving component will stop the hurt. This works instantly. You may have to apply it a couple of times tho over a period of hours.

2. After a child or adult comes out of a swimming pool or a lake (where they have gotten water in their ear), drop a small amount of rubbing alcohol into the ear. Then gently tilt the ear to the side and let the alcohol drip out. The alcohol will dry quickly and also helps to dry any contaminated water that got into the ear canal and keeps down ear infections. I have done this in my own ears for years and had excellent results. I carry a little plastic bottle of rubbing alcohol in my gym bag all the time.


----------



## Jane

A lady I worked with told me that used coffee grounds put on an ant hill for a few days will get rid of the ants. AND IT WORKS.


----------



## largenlovely

I once had bronchitus for like..9 months. We couldn't get rid of it with antibiotics or anything. I bought a health book (sorry can't even remember the author or name) and it said to take high doses of Vitamin C that contain Bioflavanoids. She said that it's impossible to overdose on Vitamin C, that when your body has had enough, it will make you go to the bathroom. She called it a Vitamin C flush. Every day i'd do this flush thingy..and in two weeks i was over the bronchitus that they couldn't get me over in 9 months with antibiotics. From what i understand, the Vitamin C has to have bioflavanoids though. The only place i've found those types of Vitamin C is in the health stores.

She also said that Caffeine and Nicotine will deplete your body of Vitamin C..so people who use those a lot will have to take higher doses of the C


----------



## Risible

Jane said:


> A lady I worked with told me that used coffee grounds put on an ant hill for a few days will get rid of the ants. AND IT WORKS.



We don't like to use insecticides (though I do Black Flag the ants that on occasion invade the house), so we usually just leave the ant colonies alone, though in the veg garden they're a nuisance, and they have aphid nurseries in the fruit/citrus trees. So if we were to put coffee grounds at the source of the colony, do they move their colony, or does it kill them?


----------



## Jane

Risible said:


> We don't like to use insecticides (though I do Black Flag the ants that on occasion invade the house), so we usually just leave the ant colonies alone, though in the veg garden they're a nuisance, and they have aphid nurseries in the fruit/citrus trees. So if we were to put coffee grounds at the source of the colony, do they move their colony, or does it kill them?



I don't know. Didn't see any dead ones, but they tend to take things back into the nest anyway, so you seldom just see them dead lying around.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

I used to get colds all the time that would linger for weeks. Now that I follow this formula, I almost never get them, and when I do, they're milder, and only hang around a few days.

1. Drink green tea. Best to do this as maintenance therapy. This is my main beverage. I don't drink coffee, and hardly ever soda or juice. High quality tea (loose leaf) doesn't need sugar either. Since I've started doing this, I come down with a 3rd of the colds I used to. When I do get sick, I up my intake.

2. When you feel the early signs that you're coming down with something (achy, sore throat, whatever), eat raw garlic. Twice a day, at least one clove, two is better, and preferably on an empty stomach. It's gotta be _raw_. If you want, mince the garlic and let it sit for 10 minutes. This eliminates the gassiness people sometimes get with garlic.

DISCLAIMER - this step is not fun. It stings your mouth, and then after a few minutes, it feels someone dropped a lead ball in your stomach. So brace yourself if you try it. (A chaser of bread or milk helps soothe things) But I've found it to be the most important step. And for me, 10 minutes of discomfort instead of days to weeks of grappling with a cold is an exchange I'll make everytime.

3*. Gargle salt water. I think it only helps a little bit, but doesn't hurt. 

All of these things (with exception of tea) work best to fight off the cold. Once you're a few days into it, sleep and fluids are your only hope.


----------



## largenlovely

*holds nose* I'm sure that this helps because i have heard wonderful things about garlic ...but ...i bet you're a stinky pete for a day or two lol

A less stinky option hehe, I've found that when the symptoms are coming on that zicam helps bunches. It usually reduces the symptoms and duration considerably for me. 

*edit* though i suppose it wouldn't really be a home remedy



MuleVariationsNYC said:


> eat raw garlic.


----------



## Jane

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> ...eat raw garlic.
> 
> 
> 
> You know those stinky people Waxwing was talking about in her thread?
Click to expand...


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

largenlovely said:


> *holds nose* I'm sure that this helps because i have heard wonderful things about garlic ...but ...i bet you're a stinky pete for a day or two lol





Jane said:


> OK, a couple of caveats for the garlic-odor averse among us. Yes, it is best to do this when you're not planning on being around anyone else for the next 20 minutes or so. Right before bed works well, assuming you sleep alone, like me. (Thanks for that reminder of my crushing singlehood, by the way...I can't stop crying now ) After that, normal teeth-brushing, mouth-freshener rules apply. I prefer ginger flavored hard candies. Haven't had any complaints, and the people I run with (especially my take-no-crap younger sister) would tell me if I stank, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> But even if one insists there will be evidence of the garlic consumption, I still think that's far better to be around that than someone who's coughing and sneezing everywhere. Garlic beats snot anyday.The two of you have gotten me thinking about ways to optimize things though. Maybe I'll chew some rosemary sprigs after garlic next time. They always seem to go well together...


----------



## Risible

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> OK, a couple of caveats for the garlic-odor averse among us. Yes, it is best to do this when you're not planning on being around anyone else for the next 20 minutes or so. Right before bed works well, assuming you sleep alone, like me. (Thanks for that reminder of my crushing singlehood, by the way...I can't stop crying now ) After that, normal teeth-brushing, mouth-freshener rules apply. I prefer ginger flavored hard candies. Haven't had any complaints, and the people I run with (especially my take-no-crap younger sister) would tell me if I stank, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> But even if one insists there will be evidence of the garlic consumption, I still think that's far better to be around that than someone who's coughing and sneezing everywhere. Garlic beats snot anyday.The two of you have gotten me thinking about ways to optimize things though. Maybe I'll chew some rosemary sprigs after garlic next time. They always seem to go well together...



You mentioned eating the garlic with an empty stomach, followed by a bread chaser. So, would rubbing the raw garlic on toasted bread work? 'Cause that's good stuff right there.


----------



## largenlovely

I'm sleeping alone myself for a while...we can cry together lol

The garlic post actually just reminded me of my Aunt. She used to take garlic capsules daily and i guess some people digest things differently maybe... or maybe it was cuz she'd do it every day, but one of us had to break down and tell her that her breath was less than pleasant hehe. She changed over to the odorless garlic capsules after that..problem solved hehe



MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Right before bed works well, assuming you sleep alone, like me. (Thanks for that reminder of my crushing singlehood, by the way...I can't stop crying now ) After that, normal teeth-brushing, mouth-freshener rules apply. I prefer ginger flavored hard candies. Haven't had any complaints, and the people I run with (especially my take-no-crap younger sister) would tell me if I stank, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jane

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> OK, a couple of caveats for the garlic-odor averse among us. Yes, it is best to do this when you're not planning on being around anyone else for the next 20 minutes or so. Right before bed works well, assuming you sleep alone, like me. (Thanks for that reminder of my crushing singlehood, by the way...I can't stop crying now ) After that, normal teeth-brushing, mouth-freshener rules apply. I prefer ginger flavored hard candies. Haven't had any complaints, and the people I run with (especially my take-no-crap younger sister) would tell me if I stank, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> But even if one insists there will be evidence of the garlic consumption, I still think that's far better to be around that than someone who's coughing and sneezing everywhere. Garlic beats snot anyday.The two of you have gotten me thinking about ways to optimize things though. Maybe I'll chew some rosemary sprigs after garlic next time. They always seem to go well together...




Sure, try the guilt. It won't work, but you can try it. LOL

Did I mention I can't cook without garlic?


----------



## Risible

Me too, Jane. Garlic and onions - in every savory dish I make. My Zyliss garlic chopper has seen ten thousand cloves (probably more).

I can't remember the last time I had a cold - it's been years. Even when Mango was staying with us a few weeks ago, and he brought the dread Memorial Day Bash cold/flu with him (Chuck caught it from him), I escaped unscathed.


----------



## Tracy

If you have silver jewelry that has tarnished you can take an old rag and rub lipstick on the rag then polish the jewelry then wipe clean it will take off the tarnish color and the silver will sparkle.


----------



## Isa

largenlovely said:


> A less stinky option hehe, I've found that when the symptoms are coming on that zicam helps bunches. It usually reduces the symptoms and duration considerably for me.
> 
> *edit* though i suppose it wouldn't really be a home remedy



Hey you purchased and took it home, that counts to me.


----------



## largenlovely

omg i caught that god awful cold/flu thing too!!! avoiding stuff like that alone is worth eating raw garlic...that was the worst flu i've had in a long time!!



Risible said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a cold - it's been years. Even when Mango was staying with us a few weeks ago, and he brought the dread Memorial Day Bash cold/flu with him (Chuck caught it from him), I escaped unscathed.


----------



## largenlovely

i forgot to mention that there is a mentionable side effect lol

it seems that some people who use the zicam mouth spray lose their taste buds for life...and some who use the zicam nose spray lose their sense of smell for life....or at least i've heard that before...here i am spreading rumors again lol

I've never had a problem with it and Bruce uses it as well...though i suppose that doesn't mean anyone else wouldn't have problems.



Isa said:


> Hey you purchased and took it home, that counts to me.


----------



## buttbooger

for skin yeast infections, poor some apple cider vinagar (about a cup) into your bath (no soaps or bubbles, just water). Relax in your tub as usual. * DO NOT use white vinagar-that aggravates yeast infections. 

Diarhhea-1 cup of boiled hot water with 3 tablespoons of nutmeg. You can sweeten it if you want.

Burns-put fresh onion on it to stop the burning. 

to keep flies away; nail a ziplock bag full of water with a penny in it, in your doorway.

for mosquito bites, ant bites, chigger bites, bedbug bites, other itchy welped up bites; dab toothpaste on them to draw out poison. You can do the same with pimples.

bee stings-after stinger is removed; mix water with baking soda and stick body part in it to draw out bee venom and stinginess.

to reduce body fluid build up- 1 full cup of water or hot tea with half a cup of Apple cider vinagar. 

Headaches-hot bath with lavender pedels(cant spell that word, sorry)-the aroma will both relax you and take away headache

When I can remember more remedies, I'll let yall know!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

buttbooger said:


> for skin yeast infections, poor some apple cider vinagar (about a cup) into your bath (no soaps or bubbles, just water). Relax in your tub as usual. * DO NOT use white vinagar-that aggravates yeast infections.
> 
> Diarhhea-1 cup of boiled hot water with 3 tablespoons of nutmeg. You can sweeten it if you want.
> 
> Burns-put fresh onion on it to stop the burning.
> 
> to keep flies away; nail a ziplock bag full of water with a penny in it, in your doorway.
> 
> for mosquito bites, ant bites, chigger bites, bedbug bites, other itchy welped up bites; dab toothpaste on them to draw out poison. You can do the same with pimples.
> 
> bee stings-after stinger is removed; mix water with baking soda and stick body part in it to draw out bee venom and stinginess.
> 
> to reduce body fluid build up- 1 full cup of water or hot tea with half a cup of Apple cider vinagar.
> 
> Headaches-hot bath with lavender pedels(cant spell that word, sorry)-the aroma will both relax you and take away headache
> 
> When I can remember more remedies, I'll let yall know!




Some of these are quite interesting- thanks!

I have heard people talk about a "apple cider vinegar" diet- saying it makes people lose a lot of weight. Kind of interesting to read it as a remedy to reduce fluid buildup - makes me think that diet really isn't a diet..... 

I have a book of common household items that can be used for many things......I will have to browse it for some of the home remedies in it.


----------



## rainyday

buttbooger said:


> Diarhhea-1 cup of boiled hot water with 3 tablespoons of nutmeg. You can sweeten it if you want.



Interesting list, especially the apple cider ones.

Note about the nutmeg one--Nutmeg can be toxic in non-culinary amounts because it contains myristicin and other compounds. (Most recipes call for 1/4 teaspoon or so.) This isn't the most academic source, but it gives a quick rundown. Pregnant women should probably be especially careful.

Sorry, don't mean to diss your suggestion. Just wanted to make you aware of the possible side effects.


----------



## raynemohrmann

Hi... Sam

Thank you for sharing us. i read that information it is very useful nice topic. you are giving Very interesting information and thank you again..


----------



## truebebeblue

ear infections!

My best friend had horrible recurring ear infections and went to an ENT
this is the regimen he gave her. Works SERIOUSLY.


No q-tips,Once a week pour a little peroxide in each ear let sit a minute or two then turn head over and empty repeat on other side... my gramma used to call this "boiling your ears out" what? we are country!

Then at first sign of ear infection use a mixture of half peroxide and half distilled vinegar. Sometimes this is a bit uncomfortable/painful at the first dose but do it twice a day and within 24 hours I always see improvement. This has worked 
when my nephews ear was nearly swollen shut.

Lice- tea tree oil (I poor a small bottle in a full bottle of cheap shampoo)
Shake before applying then condition and use a pincomb.
This worked after over a month of trying over the counter stuff.
There is also a preventative spray that is a mix of a few oils that is supposed to ward off lice. Parents spray it on before school etc...


True


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

truebebeblue said:


> ear infections!
> 
> My best friend had horrible recurring ear infections and went to an ENT
> this is the regimen he gave her. Works SERIOUSLY.
> 
> 
> No q-tips,Once a week pour a little peroxide in each ear let sit a minute or two then turn head over and empty repeat on other side... my gramma used to call this "boiling your ears out" what? we are country!
> 
> Then at first sign of ear infection use a mixture of half peroxide and half distilled vinegar. Sometimes this is a bit uncomfortable/painful at the first dose but do it twice a day and within 24 hours I always see improvement. This has worked
> when my nephews ear was nearly swollen shut.
> 
> Lice- tea tree oil (I poor a small bottle in a full bottle of cheap shampoo)
> Shake before applying then condition and use a pincomb.
> This worked after over a month of trying over the counter stuff.
> There is also a preventative spray that is a mix of a few oils that is supposed to ward off lice. Parents spray it on before school etc...
> 
> 
> True



Back when this thread was new, I also put in a home remedy for lice. The homemade stuff always seems to be more reliable than the expensive rid brand.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

I don't know if this one has been mentioned, but use toothpaste on a pimple to get it to heal quickly. You'll also have a minty fresh face too. 

It really does work.


----------



## Quincy

Had verrucas on my foot and tried tea tree oil mixed with bergamot oil and it did the trick!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I don't know if this one has been mentioned, but use toothpaste on a pimple to get it to heal quickly. You'll also have a minty fresh face too.
> 
> It really does work.



Never heard this one before but definitely sounds like an easy one to try 


Tea bags that have been seeped in boiling water and allowed to cool off are good to use on extraction sites when you have a tooth pulled.


----------



## truebebeblue

Just remembered a few...

Wood splinters... cut a tony square of raw bacon... small enough to fit on a bandaid (the pad area) cover the splinter with bacon and cover bacon with bandaid... in the morning the splinter with usually be out chilling on the bacon... may take two days though,so you may have to switch bandaids and bacon occasionally... much better than trying to dig a splinter out of a screaming kids foot or hand!


Another,
Bee stings
Take the tobacco out of a cigarette make a paste with a little water (or spit if you dont mind lol)
apply to site of sting and bandage.. with draw the stinger and pain out.

crushing flaxseed works the same...


Have more will be back as I recall!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

truebebeblue said:


> Just remembered a few...
> 
> Wood splinters... cut a tony square of raw bacon... small enough to fit on a bandaid (the pad area) cover the splinter with bacon and cover bacon with bandaid... in the morning the splinter with usually be out chilling on the bacon... may take two days though,so you may have to switch bandaids and bacon occasionally... much better than trying to dig a splinter out of a screaming kids foot or hand!
> 
> 
> Another,
> Bee stings
> Take the tobacco out of a cigarette make a paste with a little water (or spit if you dont mind lol)
> apply to site of sting and bandage.. with draw the stinger and pain out.
> 
> crushing flaxseed works the same...
> 
> 
> Have more will be back as I recall!




The tobacco thing works! When I was about 11 years old I sat on a wasp and the damn thing kept stinging me over and over again. I had probably 8 or 9 stings by time my parents figured out what had me screaming. My dad did the tobacco remedy and I thought it was disgusting at the time but it really worked.


----------



## truebebeblue

fatgirlflyin said:


> The tobacco thing works! When I was about 11 years old I sat on a wasp and the damn thing kept stinging me over and over again. I had probably 8 or 9 stings by time my parents figured out what had me screaming. My dad did the tobacco remedy and I thought it was disgusting at the time but it really worked.




Same thing kinda happened to me... flew up my long skirt and got me.
I keep remembering stuff my mom did when I was a kid...Oh!

This one is a little odd and I have never done it myself but my mom suggested to my cousin when her kid had a heavy nosebleed...
I dont even know if people keep heavy metal scissors in their houses anymore this was probably 15 years ago!

You lean forward NOT BACK holding whatever you are using to catch the blood to the nose and have someone place a pair of heavy metal scissors on your upper back right below the nape of your neck.... on fat chicks this is gonna be the Dowagers Hump area... heheh.... they said it worked...
Maybe has something to do with the metal??I know alot of metals are said to have healing properties. Or maybe it is a diversion of attention for the kid? the have to stay still and concentrate on not letting the scissors fall off? I dunno but its worth a try I guess.

One more..
When cutting dogs nails... cigarette ash can be used as styptic...If you cut it a bit too short pack it with cigarette ashes...Another trick from my mom... seen her do it with her dog before..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatgirlflyin said:


> The tobacco thing works! When I was about 11 years old I sat on a wasp and the damn thing kept stinging me over and over again. I had probably 8 or 9 stings by time my parents figured out what had me screaming. My dad did the tobacco remedy and I thought it was disgusting at the time but it really worked.




Mud or baking soda paste also work.


----------



## crayola box

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Head lice- use coconut shampoo and conditioner (Suave coconut brand is very cheap) - rinse in 1 cup vinegarne gallon water solution
> 
> Something in coconut is a natural enemy of lice and kills them quickly- wash hair in the shampoo and then rinse with the vinegar solution
> The vinegar's ph effects the stickiness of the eggs/nits- cover the hair in the coconut conditioner and use a nit comb to comb out- rinse in vinegar water again - then rinse vinegar out with water.
> 
> Anything such as pillows, stuffed toys, bedding, etc that can't be washed in hot water and baked in a dryer for 20 minutes or more should instead be sealed up in plastic bags sealed up airtight for at least two weeks. The lice and any subsequent hatchings all smother in that time frame.
> 
> 
> I hope I just saved someone hundreds of dollars and months of angst with this post



As a preventative measure Rosemary oil is fantastic, lice hate rosemary apparently . Weleda brand is available at whole paycheck and lasts forever. When I was a camp counselor I would dab a teeny bit on my scalp behind my years and at the nape of my neck every morning.


----------



## ashishverma011

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Mustard or some white vinegar works great on a burn..Instead of ice or butter just put the mustard or vinegar on the burn..It will burn as it pulls the heat out of the burn but in my experience it kept the skin from blistering..




Applying Aloe Vera or cucumber also works really well to alleviate the sunburn.


----------



## ashishverma011

Esme said:


> For mosquito bites, I've found that putting a little bit of clear nail polish over the bite bump, helps keep it from itching. Don't know why it works, but for me, it really does.


Applying a dry soap or toothpaste also works well.


----------



## ashishverma011

Suze said:


> i guess this post don't belong her, but what the....
> 
> if you have problems with eyeliners not staying in place and go away during the day, hold a lighter and warm it up for 2-3 sec. it works wonders.


 Thank you for sharing this, I have been struggling with my eyeliner as well. I will try this


----------



## swamptoad

*How to Use Horseradish for Bronchitis  Remedy Recipes *





Horseradish can be used as a home remedy to help relieve bronchitis, sinus congestion, asthma, cold, flu and cough. It can also be used to relieve headaches, sciatica, gout, rheumatic and arthritic pains and swellings, and urinary tract infections.

Horseradish (Horse radish, Armoracia rusticana) is a perennial plant of the Brassicaceae family. Horseradish has been used in Europe as a cooking spice and medicine for centuries. Horseradish sauce made from horseradish root, vinegar and cream is used in roast beef, sandwiches, salads, soups, meat, chicken, and fish. Horseradish contains potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorus, and volatile oils, including mustard oil. Horseradish has the intense pungency and aroma. It is warming, pungent, antibiotic, antibacterial, expectorant, and diuretic. Studies have found that some compounds in horseradish kill some bacterial strains. Horseradish stimulates the bodys immune system, warms body, reduces mucus and excess fluids. Thus it can help treat bronchitis, sinus congestion, cold, urinary tract infections and joint pains.

*How to use horseradish  home remedy recipes*
To help treat cold, flu, bronchitis, asthma, sinus congestion, sciatica, gout, joint pains and swellings. You can make horseradish tea, syrup, tincture and plaster. Here are the home remedy recipes:
1. Horseradish tea
 Fresh horseradish (grated) 1 teaspoon
 Honey 1 teaspoon
 Boiling water 1/2 cup
 Mix horseradish and honey in the water
 Consume it, 2-3 times a day
 This remedy is used for treating bronchitis, asthma, sinus congestion and cold
2. Horseradish syrup
 Fresh horseradish (grated) 4 table spoons
 Honey 1 cup
 Water 1 cup
 Put water in a pot and bring to a boil, then turn off the heat
 Add horseradish to the boiling water, cover it
 Let stand on the stove for 2 hours
 Strain
 Heat the liquid to warm
 Add honey to it, stir and mix well
 Store in a jar
 Consume 1 teaspoon, 2-3 times a day
 This syrup is effective for treating bronchitis, asthma, sinus congestion and cold
3. Horseradish tincture
 Fresh horseradish (grated) 4 table spoons
 Alcohol 55-85% 500ml
 Soak horseradish in alcohol for 2 weeks
 Strain and store in a bottle
 Rub a few drops on the forehead to relieve headache
 Rub it on the affected area to relieve sciatica, gout, joint pains and swellings
4. Horseradish plaster
 Fresh horseradish (grated) 1 table spoon
 Flour 1 table spoon
 Mix horseradish, flour and some water to make a plaster
 Apply it to the forehead to relieve headache
 Apply it to the affected area to relieve rheumatic and arthritic pains and swellings
 Place it on the chest to relieve cold, bronchitis, asthma and sinus congestion
 Be sure to rub the area with oil or put the plaster on a cloth before applying
 Please note, if a burning sensation appears, you should stop the treatment or adjust the ratio of horseradish and flour by adding flour or reducing horseradish
 Use the plaster on the area for 30-60 minutes
Please note, if you suffer from gastric ulcer, goitrous problems or renal illnesses, it is not recommended to consume horseradish. *Before using horseradish, you should consult your doctor.*


----------



## Orchid

I put eucalyptus essential oil and water in an oil burner heated with tealight to aide for healthy indoor air now in the cold months of fall/autumn and winter.A little drop on wrists helps to stop any starting colds.


----------



## Orchid

All my homemade ointments pots are empty... So applied some commercial Vicks Vaporub on achy shoulder. And yes it helps.Applied a thin layer of it on skin and covered it with two scarves to keep it warm. Was doing some crafts painting this morning when the daylight was still good when I noticed it.


----------



## Orchid

Wintergreen essential oil helps but you need the true gaulteria procumbens e.o. not the factory made oil. Also use only sparingly on small areas. It helps with aches, pains. Do not overuse and do not use on large areas skin. I use it few days on joints and stop use. Wait few days and do few more.
As it can be toxic in overuse. Only for adults to use and buy it from a pharmacy of a good safe brand.


----------



## RockyAO

Here is my list of home remedies which can solve some hair problems:
1. Lemon juice. It's good for hair growth, you just have to apply it to your hair and scalp before shampooing
2. Coconut oil. Awesome stuff for hair moisturizing. A great decision for people with dry locks
3. Egg mask. A good remedy for avoiding hair breakage
4. Olive oil. Good to avoid hair breakage too. Also a great nourishing for your locks
But you should know your hair type to decide which natural product is better for your hair. Here you will find an answer for what type of hair do I have. Some natural care tips are there too.


----------



## Orchid

100% pure shea butter for cracked heels, use before going to sleep. Usually soak feet before to soften.

Apple cider vinegar for shiny hair. I am mostly silver haired since years.

Chai tea for a warming effect and I notice with OA the spices give a little help as in soothing.

Mosquito bites baking soda. Also 4711 cologne dab on it.

Slices of fresh cucumber for swollen eye area. Or cooled off chamomile tea bags on both eyes.

A little pure shea butter with a few drops orange essential oil on handpalms useful for dry/very dry hair.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

Eczema - wash with white vinegar then apply olive oil. olive oil can be used as much as you want


----------



## lonerolling

Honey, lemon, warm water - For cough and colds
Baking soda, 1 glass of water - UTI
Turmeric tea - pain and swelling


----------

